# Plain English Foundation reaches out



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australia's Plain English Foundation has included 'reach out' in its list of the worst words and phrases of 2016.

http://www.smh.com.au/national/plai...unces-worst-word-of-2016-20161221-gtfl5a.html


----------

